

US viewers not allowed to see Olympics ceremonies live - anigbrowl
http://blogs.wsj.com/dailyfix/2012/07/23/london-olympics-nbc-opening-ceremonies-still-quite-delayed/

======
stuartjmoore
> “They are complex entertainment spectacles that do not translate well online
> because they require context,” said Mr. Zenkel.

Because the LCD on my iMac has a different context than the one in my living
room? Or is it because you can't sell enough ads against it?

Stupid or liar…

